# "Feelings of Fall" Post Honorable Mentions Here...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Let's see if I can get this thread started. This one was a lot of work - down an embankment under a bridge then setting up the tripod on small round boulders. Worth every effort though...


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

you can feel the coolness in your lungs with the deep breath this picture makes you take!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Fall

Bucks chasing does:



Schoolyard fights:



The World Series:



(Okay, that one does not count!)

I posted another fall picture from Halloween on the Halloween thread.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> Let's see if I can get this thread started. This one was a lot of work - down an embankment under a bridge then setting up the tripod on small round boulders. Worth every effort though...


 Is that an HDR shot?


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Hmmmm. I went out scouting today looking for some nice fall foliage. Went to a couple of parks but didn't see anything that far along yet. I'm hoping that we aren't on this topic a month early. I've been lucky so far because what ever the topic for the contest has been I had something on standby from times past. I don't have anything "fallish" so I need to get something going. I spent more than a few years hunting and I know I have tons of pics from all those hunts but I've looked everywhere I can think of and can't find any of them.

I suppose I could take some shots of my BROWN YARD but that is obviously more drought than fall! Sigh................


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Hmmmm. I went out scouting today looking for some nice fall foliage. Went to a couple of parks but didn't see anything that far along yet. I'm hoping that we aren't on this topic a month early.


... here are a few more fall things to consider. The fall croaker/flounder run, Wings over Texas, Texas Renaissance Festival or local school football are just a few fall subjects that might work.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Here are a couple from several years ago....the first is of my daughter by the Sabinal river near Utopia. The other is from New Mexico on an elk hunt. The green timber to the right of the fence post is the start of the mountain where I shot my first elk.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> Here are a couple from several years ago....the first is of my daughter by the Sabinal river near Utopia. The other is from New Mexico on an elk hunt. The green timber to the right of the fence post is the start of the mountain where I shot my first elk.


Those are nice.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

As a kids my brother and I could expect a vacation every year to Iowa where my Dad grew up. October meant havest time and living on the farm for a week while my Dad helped his Dad bring in the crops. Corn and soybeans were always on the work menu.
From riding in the combine to taking the loads to the grain elevators there were plenty of memories made that are kept close to heart.
Dad recently visited a few weeks ago and took these shots. As I looked at them and jumped back in time, I knew Fall was right around the corner and I could feel the frost on the ground as I knew it when I was kid. 

My Granparents have long been retired (near 20 years) and live in the city 15 miles from the old farm. The farm is no longer used, but the land is still bearing crops for another farmer.

1st two - the farmplace 
Others - pics of Fall around the town of Algona, Iowa.

Enjoy the pics. (Thanks Dad)

GCB


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

*New England Fall*

Here's an old one from 1999.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Forgot all about this fall offshore sunset. Taken near Boomvang early November 2002 on Mcgolfer's boat.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow Ray, that is so pretty. I like the colors and how the light plays with the clouds.


----------

